# Touring the Virginia Mountain Bike Trail



## washedup (Jan 2, 2006)

I received an email a couple of months back from the folks at Shenendoah Mountain Touring inviting me to ride from Wardensville Virginia to Damascus, Virginia along what is being called the Virginia Mountain Bike Trail. 418 miles and over 65,000' of climbing (or descending if you are a glass half full kinda person) in just over 2 weeks. I had squandered too much time over the summer to justify a 2 week vacation, so I figured I would ride the last 4 days of trail that would all be new to me. Chris and Matt started their journey at the County Line Trail off of rt 55, rode through Big Schloss, Trout Pond and down Secret South en route to the Stokesville Campground just in time to celebrate the Shenendoah Mountain Bike Festival with some riding and trail work. (See previous blog post for those details.)

From there it was the Southern Traverse, Douthat, Dragon's Back and then into Blacksburg and the Jefferson NF where I hooked up with the gang on a rest day which consisted of just over 4 hours of riding on the local trails sans one Chris Scott who headed for the hosptial to confirm his fears of a shoulder separation he earned the day before. Before skipping town, I scoped out the weather which called for seasonable temps with a 90% chance of adventure. We rolled out early as there were some 65 miles to cover IF we could successfully ford the New River cutting out a road ride go 'round that would tack on an additional 20ish miles. After scoping out several possible crossings, we encountered a local who asked us what we were up to. After some smoothing over, he gave up some inside info on the ledges in water and wished us well after saying we would never make it with bikes. The water felt surprisingly nice in the morning sun and we made our way across. The rest of the day was a mix of pavement, rail trail, double and single track before reaching the Sunrise Cabin just in time to take in a magnificent sunset from the deck.

The night was nice enough that Matt and I turned down soft beds to overnight on the deck. We jumped on the Virginia Highlands trail at the end of our driveway and continued on, riding blown out fall line trail for the first half of the day which opened up later on to some great contour riding in peak colors. Lots of Rhodo tunnels and some areas that the corridor was completely grown over, smacking faces and shredding arms before opening up again to fast and flowy track and half riding. We dumped out at the road where we spotted Tyler across the road with the tour mobile at our campground for the night.

During the night, I could feel the weather blowing in with a few showers and by the time we left in the morning a steady rain was falling. Heading for Iron Mountain, we had everything from morning fog to warm sunshine before the front blew in bringing with it heavy rain and temps dropping below 50. I ran out of film and seem to have lost at least one roll somewhere along the way. Boyes managed to triple flat on the final downhill into Damascus where everyone scurried to change out of wet clothes and get things packed so we could get pizza and celebrate the end another adventure. There was more to the day including some amazing, flowing, peadally goodness and "light rock" riding, but the memories seemed washed away by the wetness later in the day. In case you are wondering, Chris rode the final 4 days with his shoulder separation. MOre thought and images will follow. Here are some of mine...


----------



## rob feature (May 18, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## DavidR1 (Jul 7, 2008)

Some awesome trails in that area of Virginia. Can't wait to get back out there..

Great story and pics.


----------



## CraigCreekRider (Apr 12, 2007)

Very cool. I am curious to see a map of the whole route sometime. That has got to include some of the best back country rides in Virginia. DirtyD was kicking around an idea for a similar ride 4 or 5 years ago. 

That New River crossing looks sketchy this time of year...............


----------



## H3LlIoN (Jul 30, 2008)

This is just a portion of the VA creeper trail, yes? I googled "Virginia Mountain Biking Trail" but didn't come up with anything other than creeper.


----------



## 2ridealot (Jun 15, 2004)

Beautiful part of the country, can't imagine doing the whole ride! Thanks for sharing


----------



## timbo337 (Apr 12, 2005)

Nice report, I've been following on the blog the past week. I knew there was potential for an epic multiday ride/tour through WV/western Virginia akin to the epic routes out west, just don't have the means to get out there and explore that much volume of trail. Glad someone is doing it :thumbsup: Looking forward to more route descriptions and the first race challenge for the whole route


----------



## CraigCreekRider (Apr 12, 2007)

H3LlIoN said:


> This is just a portion of the VA creeper trail, yes? I googled "Virginia Mountain Biking Trail" but didn't come up with anything other than creeper.


It's basically a route through the George Washington and Jefferson National Forests that includes many miles of trails and forest service roads hooked together. Not a formal trail but a collection of trails from Harrisonburg VA to Damascus VA. I am guessing the route is a couple of hundred miles and I think it might include some of the Creeper trail. Good idea, sort of like the Colorado Trail concept.:thumbsup:

_Woops I was short. The route is 418 miles from first part of ride report._


----------



## steelisreal4130 (Jan 31, 2007)

Please post some maps! i am looking to do something like this soon.


----------



## washedup (Jan 2, 2006)

The journey began at rt55 along the County Line Trail and pushed through that gnarley rocks at Big Schloss before traveling along portions of the SM100, Dragon's Back, Rowdy Dogg and Iron MTN 100K. Yes, there was a very short portion of the Creeper Trail involved unless you are talking about those sections of trail that see no traffic, forcing us to travel at a Creeper's pace.

Chris's photo of us crossing the second oldest river in the world has caused quite a buzz...










Poseur shot by J-Law...










Rogrope...










Route check...










Boyes looking haggered...










Kurt accepts the challenge to bunnyhop a cattle guard...










Helter Shelter...










Still waiting for gps and photos from the gang. Fall is prime time here so folks are busy getting their ride on.


----------



## straverse (Nov 7, 2008)

Awesome report and pictures! I did the first 4 days of this with Chris and Matt. I just tried to post maps, but since I have less than 10 posts here, mtbr won't let me. I'll try to get a few posts in and then come back with them.

I'll also get some pictures up of the first part of the route. The first three days were extremely rocky, hardly traveled, and slow going. All great stuff though, and I'm disappointed that like Nate, I couldn't get out for the full ride. It would definitely be a phenomenal trip end-to-end.


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

Very Cool.

My brother just moved to Elkton VA which is about 20 miles from Harrisonburg (I believe) and near the starting point of this adventure.

I'd love to see some maps too. Beautiful country. Very different from my neck of the desert. Looks like I need to get back there and visit him.... with the bike of course.


----------



## washedup (Jan 2, 2006)

KRob said:


> Very Cool.
> 
> My brother just moved to Elkton VA which is about 20 miles from Harrisonburg (I believe) and near the starting point of this adventure.
> 
> I'd love to see some maps too. Beautiful country. Very different from my neck of the desert. Looks like I need to get back there and visit him.... with the bike of course.


Holler if you come out this way. I will turn you onto some chunky bits of Appalacian rock as well as getting some descent mileage in. If you can swing it, Tour de Burg in July is a riot. Peep Dicky's write up this month in DR. We are long over do for hooking to ride. Desert bound in Jan to escape the cold.


----------



## jmctav23 (Oct 16, 2010)

Count me in as someone interested in a map route for this. I've been through those parts of the country a few times on a motorcycle and would love to check it out on a mtb. Nice photos btw, it's nice to know someone still appreciates film, what are you shooting with?


----------



## washedup (Jan 2, 2006)

jmctav23 said:


> Count me in as someone interested in a map route for this. I've been through those parts of the country a few times on a motorcycle and would love to check it out on a mtb. Nice photos btw, it's nice to know someone still appreciates film, what are you shooting with?


some of the Va Highlands is moto friendly. Shot with a plastic twin reflex called the Blackbird Fly


----------



## straverse (Nov 7, 2008)

Here are mapmyride maps from the first 4 days of this trip-

Day 1

Day 2

Day 3

Day 4

The end of Day 4 is a little off. My gps died and I wrongly entered the route into mapmyride. It also coincided with the festival, which is why there is the off-shoot to Boy Scout/ Trimble Mt.

edit- Actually, day 2 is off too. I'm no good with a gps and had turned it off there around Hunkerson Gap. I'll try to get that updated tomorrow.


----------



## timbo337 (Apr 12, 2005)

straverse said:


> Here are mapmyride maps from the first 4 days of this trip-
> 
> Day 1
> 
> ...


Can you make these routes viewable by the public on your mapmyride.com settings? Otherwise, you'll be getting a lot of friend requests. Or just confirm mine


----------



## cbchess (Dec 20, 2003)

I like the report and some of the pictures but most of them are just too dark to see what is going on.
I am a film buff but some of these seem like they were taken with a dirty lens.


----------



## CraigCreekRider (Apr 12, 2007)

straverse said:


> Awesome report and pictures! I did the first 4 days of this with Chris and Matt. I just tried to post maps, but since I have less than 10 posts here, mtbr won't let me. I'll try to get a few posts in and then come back with them.
> 
> I'll also get some pictures up of the first part of the route. The first three days were extremely rocky, hardly traveled, and slow going. All great stuff though, and I'm disappointed that like Nate, I couldn't get out for the full ride. It would definitely be a phenomenal trip end-to-end.


Would love to see some more pics from your ride.:thumbsup:

I would love to do this ride, but I would take 2 months not two weeks at my snails pace. I think I have ridden parts of it before like the stuff between Dragons Back and Douthat.


----------



## washedup (Jan 2, 2006)

cbchess said:


> I like the report and some of the pictures but most of them are just too dark to see what is going on.
> I am a film buff but some of these seem like they were taken with a dirty lens.


sorry, packing a nice slr was not high on my list things to carry on a 4 day trip. a lightweight plastic unit w/ fixed aperture is the best i could do. feel free to carry tons of expensive camera equipment on your next multi day back country adventure and post the pics here so we can all judge


----------



## JMac47 (Apr 23, 2004)

*Tooshay~ Nate!*



washedup said:


> feel free to carry tons of expensive camera equipment on your next multi day back country adventure and post the pics here so we can all judge


The grainyness of some of the pix gives them their character.:thumbsup:

I figured it mostly from the weather conditions and being burried under the dense foilage for a good portion of your route. Been away from the passion forum, cool to see you're getting those epic multi day jaunts in.


----------



## straverse (Nov 7, 2008)

Sorry about that. Didn't realize they were private. They should be updated now.



timbo337 said:


> Can you make these routes viewable by the public on your mapmyride.com settings? Otherwise, you'll be getting a lot of friend requests. Or just confirm mine


----------



## washedup (Jan 2, 2006)

JMac47 said:


> The grainyness of some of the pix gives them their character.:thumbsup:
> 
> I figured it mostly from the weather conditions and being burried under the dense foilage for a good portion of your route. Been away from the passion forum, cool to see you're getting those epic multi day jaunts in.


Thanks J-Mac. I am partial to the toy cameras myself. The plastic lens gives a soft unique image that other cameras wont give you. It's not "fine photography," it fun. I am a minimalist and usually travel sans any pack and my gear gets wet, banged around dropped. I am forced to shoot from the hip cuz folks aint waiting on me to set up a shot. Also, I modify some of my cameras with a dremel which is much easier to do a camera that only cost me $20. Maybe I should just stick to "what bike to buy next" or "what is the best 29er seat clamp" threads :madman:


----------



## mikeridesabike (Feb 16, 2009)

I used to kayak the New River. Never thought about walking across it. Pretty cool!


----------



## JMac47 (Apr 23, 2004)

*Hah! No way*



washedup said:


> Maybe I should just stick to "what bike to buy next" or "what is the best 29er seat clamp" threads :madman:


Stick to your guns! The one of the boys slumped in the corner of the shelter needed no caption.  Kind of a Jason meets Michael meets Blair Witch scene. Just kill me now and get this ride over with....


----------



## washedup (Jan 2, 2006)

JMac47 said:


> Stick to your guns! The one of the boys slumped in the corner of the shelter needed no caption.  Kind of a Jason meets Michael meets Blair Witch scene. Just kill me now and get this ride over with....


yeah, I was bummed that one didnt turn out better. the last day was raining hard and cold. below 50 is cold for this time of year.


----------



## washedup (Jan 2, 2006)

a few more from the adventure. sorry about the bad the photos. can you believe that some of these arent even in color?


----------



## washedup (Jan 2, 2006)

Virginia Mountain Bike Trail from Scott Wootten on Vimeo.


----------



## JMac47 (Apr 23, 2004)

Awesome clip Nate. Thanks for posting. Btw, what bike were you on for this adventure? Usually see you on the rigid.....


----------



## washedup (Jan 2, 2006)

JMac47 said:


> Awesome clip Nate. Thanks for posting. Btw, what bike were you on for this adventure? Usually see you on the rigid.....


single speed Black Cat with suspension fork.


----------



## JMac47 (Apr 23, 2004)

*So mainstream*



washedup said:


> single speed Black Cat with suspension fork.


Black Cat, nice. Flats still, or have you given in to the clipless?


----------



## CraigCreekRider (Apr 12, 2007)

washedup said:


> a few more from the adventure.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like this one. What area is this?


----------



## tkjohnson21 (Jun 1, 2010)

This ride looks awesome I would love to be able to do this one day!


----------



## mattotoole (Jan 26, 2009)

You guys will go down in history for this! Simply awesome. Thanks for the pics and video.

The cat's out of the bag now:

The Virginia Mountain Bike Trail - 480 Miles Along the Appalachians | Virginia Bicycling Federation

I'll put a link to this thread too.

In an email last night, Chris said the maps and GPS stuff were being worked on. He's presenting about it today at our Virginia bike summit in Louisa. I'm really sorry not to be there.

Everyone help spread the word -- Facebook, G+, Twitter, forums, email, whatever. Send the links to SMT, Drunk Cyclist, or whoever else deserves the traffic. Our site is does fine -- we love to share the love.

Now I miss Virginia even more!


----------



## hak (Dec 12, 2011)

very nice. any plans to go north of rt55 along the state line? I think the big-blue (patc) trail does go north for a bit along the ridge, not sure if it goes all the way to rt50. great effort and results.


----------



## macdonaldp (Nov 30, 2011)

Beautiful stuff. Thanks for posting.


----------



## NIGHTHAWKDC5 (Nov 12, 2008)

Thanks for posting the ride report. Is a GoPro on your Christmas list this year? Wouldve been nice too view the ride from your angle.


----------



## mattotoole (Jan 26, 2009)

Great new article at Blue Ridge Outdoors: "THE 500-MILE VIRGINIA MOUNTAIN BIKE TRAIL IS POISED TO BE THE SOUTH'S SWEETEST STRETCH OF SINGLETRACK."


----------



## DavyRay (Apr 13, 2012)

Great trip. Love the photos. Toy film cameras have their good points.

I've biked part of the VA creeper trail, and have hiked part of the Iron Mtn Trail near Damascus. That is my favorite destination. Stringing all these trails together is really cool.

Inspiring!


----------



## Mazda Guy (Jul 12, 2012)

Man, I'd love to do that sometime.

Where were you guys stopping at night?


----------



## washedup (Jan 2, 2006)

Camping nightly. We had support from Shenandoah Mountain Touring whose owner Chris Scott, organized this inaugural adventure. It is doable self supported but there is a long stretch coming out of Big Schloss on the north end.


----------



## John Svahn (Dec 13, 2011)

Naj, are you wearing bibs with no jersey in your picture (whats it called, an avatar?)


----------



## washedup (Jan 2, 2006)

And a wrestling mask. And gold doc martens. 1999 messenger worlds


----------



## John Svahn (Dec 13, 2011)

IMO this thread needs that picture, full size!!!!!


----------



## washedup (Jan 2, 2006)

John Svahn said:


> IMO this thread needs that picture, full size!!!!!


lost the full size over the years, but how about this one from last years SM100?


----------



## John Svahn (Dec 13, 2011)

Oh that works!!!


----------



## hags707 (Apr 22, 2010)

Nice trip and photos thanks for sharing. In the first set the 6th pic up from bottom made me think you put a private photo in here by accident.


----------



## mattotoole (Jan 26, 2009)

A very nice article in the Richmond Times-Dispatch -- hut-to-hut touring:

Outdoors: Virginia Mountain Bike Trail coming together - Richmond Times Dispatch: Hiking

I'll add the link to our page too:

The Virginia Mountain Bike Trail - 480 Miles Along the Appalachians | Virginia Bicycling Federation


----------



## mattotoole (Jan 26, 2009)

See The Washington Post, 7/31/14: Along the Virginia Mountain Biking Trail, the adrenaline soars


----------



## alphajaguars (Jan 12, 2004)

Nice! Glad to see that this is still being worked on.


----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)

Looks like a gem of a ride. Congrats on getting in on some of it and thanks for posting the info and fun images. 

90% chance of adventure...YEAMON!


----------



## sherpaxc (Aug 12, 2005)

Once those maps are published I'm gonna make some plans to go out there.


----------



## carthief (Aug 11, 2014)

Lazarus post:
My brother is peak mid-life crisis. Want's to do something like this. He warns of joining him on something monumentally challenging and quite possibly totally insane. I told him monumentally insane is my middle name. He still lives in Va, I live in corn-land. Either way I think I've found our adventure. If any of you folks know of any better links with info about this route would you mind posting them up or PMing me?
Thanks in advance


----------



## pfcjs (Sep 18, 2012)

Second that on possibly posting some good route info for this ride. Looking for something along these lines for a summer ride next year.


----------



## carthief (Aug 11, 2014)

GPX files are the only thing I found after a day in a plane with an iPhone and wifi, 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NickandBruce (Sep 18, 2014)

Check out the Bikepacking forum!

Bikepacking and Bike Expedition - Mtbr.com


----------



## brndnew01 (Jan 27, 2018)

Is this trail still possible?


----------



## cbchess (Dec 20, 2003)

brndnew01 said:


> Is this trail still possible?


check it out here
Virginia Mountain Bike Trail (VMBT) - BIKEPACKING.com

no published paper maps. you need gps units etc.


----------



## mattotoole (Jan 26, 2009)

brndnew01 said:


> Is this trail still possible?


Best to contact Shenandoah Mountain Touring. Chris Scott & Co. will have the scoop!


----------



## CraigCreekRider (Apr 12, 2007)

We've had some terrible winds the last couple of months. but I think most of the route between Harrisonburg and Roanoke is do-able. Some trail work days are pending around Douthat.

In April there is a ride - race that uses large chunks of the VMT.
RockStar VA | 270 mile race/event from Rocktown to the Star City


----------



## mattotoole (Jan 26, 2009)

Super! Thanks for posting.



CraigCreekRider said:


> We've had some terrible winds the last couple of months. but I think most of the route between Harrisonburg and Roanoke is do-able. Some trail work days are pending around Douthat.
> 
> In April there is a ride - race that uses large chunks of the VMT.
> RockStar VA | 270 mile race/event from Rocktown to the Star City


----------

